# California DMV no longer uses green cards



## avm58 (Jan 21, 2014)

When you get the new DL51 form from the dmv it doesn't have the little green "medical examiner's certificate" attached to it. 

So my physician filled out the dl51 form and i was able to get my ambulance drivers certificate from the dmv.
Now i want to apply for an license with the los angeles department of transportation but they require proof that i have the dl51 on file with the dmv. What am i suppose to give them if the dmv no longer issues the little green card?

What does the new 2014 medical examiner's certificate look like? and where do i get it? can anyone post a link?

thanks


----------



## DBKid90 (Jan 21, 2014)

When you went to the Dr.s they should have filled out a form DL-51A, its a downloaded form from dmv.ca.gov, pretty much the same thing as the green card. I would ask the DMV and your DR. if they have the form and submit that for your LADOT and the them know the "Green Cards" are no longer used by the DMV.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 21, 2014)

Sometimes the DL51A form (green card) gets detached from the DL51 form. Last I am aware the DL51A is still needed.


----------



## avm58 (Jan 21, 2014)

the green card no longer exists. for 2014 they said it was a white piece of paper..but im clueless to how it looks or where to get it.
dmv was no help with this (in person and on the phone)


----------



## Aprz (Jan 21, 2014)

Sounds like a misunderstanding. The ambulance driver license is a white piece of paper, and DMV won't ask you for the green medical examiner cert (green card), they'll only ask for your filled out DL51 form.

Your physician can probably still out the green medical examiner cert (without the DMV's copy you turned in) if he has a copy on file or kept notes of his assessment on you. If DMV didn't give you the medical examiner cert (green card) with the DL51, a lot of clinics have them, they can probably get one.

I would take what DMV says with a grain of salt .They are probably more confused about the ambulance driver certificate than you are.

Use pictures if you have to.


----------



## avm58 (Jan 21, 2014)

The dmv doesn't use the green cards now in 2014.

Will the LA DOT accept a Medical Examiner's Certificate if it doesn't have the date stamp from the dmv?

i got this certificate off of "dot.gov"..it looks like what the guy at the dmv said it would look like..thoughts?


----------



## cmyk (Jan 22, 2014)

avm58 said:


> The dmv doesn't use the green cards now in 2014.
> 
> Will the LA DOT accept a Medical Examiner's Certificate if it doesn't have the date stamp from the dmv?
> 
> i got this certificate off of "dot.gov"..it looks like what the guy at the dmv said it would look like..thoughts?



I went in to get my certificate earlier this month, and the card I got from the examiner looks like that. It's about the size of an index card.


----------



## CURMUDGEON (Jan 23, 2014)

The green card no longer exists. It has been replaced by a Medical Examiner's Certificate, which is printed on 81/2 X 11 paper. The CHP in Sacramento is aware of the change, along with LADOT and the LA County EMS Agency. Both the CHP and LADOT advise that the certificate does not need to be carried. The EMS Agency has yet communicated their decision.

On the bottom of the DL-51 Physical Exam form, it states clearly that the Medical Examiner's Certificate *MUST* be in the driver's possession. I would error on the side of staying in compliance with the DMV requirements, and carry a copy of the certificate at all times while on duty.


----------



## emtprofile56 (Mar 11, 2014)

*new medical examiners certificate (dl51a aka "green card" now obsolete*

I cannot post a direct link here because I am too new to the forum, but Google " apps.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/olin/14_olin/14olin02.pdf "


----------



## timtow (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello everybody, I'm a new EMT-B in San Diego, CA. Can anybody tell me where I can go to print out the Medical Examiner's Card that I need in addition to my Ambulance Driver's Cert? I heard you can print it out online and have it filled out by the doctor who completed your exam. Thanks in advance!


----------



## timtow (Aug 24, 2014)

Nevermind everybody. I think it's the one above. Thanks for the help!


----------

